# Breakaway Ride - Sunday, April 11



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone else ride this one?

It was held on the Tour Of California Stage 8 circuit course. 
Started at Cal Lutheran in Thousand Oaks. Police, CHP support, and a Team Radio Shack car rollout for the first ten miles to Westlake. Then a 21 mile circuit: Agoura Rd. to Cornell to Mulholland to Decker, back to Westlake. 

I did the medium course which was two laps of the circuit. First lap up the Rock Store climb - not so bad... 2nd lap: wished I'd trained more. The two descents down Decker were pretty awesome.

Back to Cal Lutheran, total distance for me was 64 miles.

There were two other options: a short course and a long course, which was four laps.

Very well organized ride. Good police support at all the major intersections. Rest stops were well-supplied and staffed.

Rubio's burritos and live music at the finish.


----------



## HALOOPA (Nov 18, 2008)

i did the long route...thought my legs were going to pop the 4th time up rockstore


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

HALOOPA said:


> i did the long route...thought my legs were going to pop the 4th time up rockstore



You were probably one of those that lapped me!

Good job to finish the four lap circuit.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Wow! Nice...*

I did the medium ride...and I actually thought the hardest part was going back to the finish/start on Westlake...it seemed for ever. I can't imagine for the long course...


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

borre13 said:


> I actually thought the hardest part was going back to the finish/start on Westlake...it seemed for ever.


My sentiments exactly. There was 500' of gain on Westlake on the going-home leg. I wuz whupped.


----------



## HALOOPA (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah but after westlake it was aaaaall downhill. i'm pretty sure they changed the course ending, last time i looked at the route there was one last climb at the end.


----------

